# She's big!



## Puscas (Nov 24, 2006)

Today I thought I would fine loads and loads of pictures on TPF about Thanksgiving: the turkey, the eating, the drinking. Were are they??

Well, we went to see the Thanksgiving Parade. It was raining too hard to stand there and take pictures all the time, so I just took a few. Here's one of Dora the Explorer:










btw: I loved the parade, despite the heavy rain!



pascal


----------



## Nurd (Nov 25, 2006)

Well all of my pictures are of my fiance's family.  I didn't feel comfortable snapping pictures at the table or anything. (I try to make a good impression LOL) but yeah...

This picture is awesome. Dora the Explorer will haunt my dreams forever. n_n


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 25, 2006)

Dora....my kids would love this photo.  I always wanted to see that parade.  Who knows maybe someday.  New York City is 7-8 hours away from here.


----------



## Puscas (Nov 25, 2006)

oldnavy170 said:
			
		

> Dora....my kids would love this photo.  I always wanted to see that parade.  Who knows maybe someday.  New York City is 7-8 hours away from here.



yeah, the kids there didn't mind the rain at all. They were under the spell of all those big balloons. 




pascal


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 26, 2006)

Lmao, I took a picture of buns for thanksgiving. =( turkey didn't look very photogenic.....

It looks like Dora is rising from the ground to attack earth. =p


----------



## Puscas (Nov 26, 2006)

sthvtsh said:
			
		

> It looks like Dora is rising from the ground to attack earth. =p




Dora the Conquistadora.....






pascal


----------



## Alison (Nov 26, 2006)

That's great! We watched it on TV, my boys loved the parade!


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 1, 2006)

Puscas said:
			
		

> Dora the Conquistadora.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha. :sillysmi:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 1, 2006)

sthvtsh said:
			
		

> Lmao, I took a picture of buns for thanksgiving. =( turkey didn't look very photogenic.....
> 
> It looks like Dora is rising from the ground to attack earth. =p


 
I for one want to see those buns...


----------



## Emma14 (Dec 3, 2006)

Awww thats cool  - looks like dora is about to fall on everyone lol


----------



## bla (Dec 5, 2006)

Hehe, Dorazilla, terrorizing NY.


----------

